# coding star-stop on f11 xdrive



## Eodiver (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi from spain, we have tried today to code a f11 530d xdrive one to let the starstop function with last memory on so it didnt work unless driver wants.
we have tried with esys and carly and it has been impossible for us.

With carly didnt appear the option although it says it can be done in the web.

With esys, we are unable to find the file to code 

has anyone done it and where is the file to code.

thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

- Auto Start-Stop function to start as last used
CAS => 3000 => TC_MSA_MEMORY => aktiv
2014 LCI
Already incorporated
- Auto Start-Stop OFF by default
CAS => 3000 => TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF => aktiv


----------



## Eodiver (Apr 5, 2016)

thanks will take a look at it.


----------



## Eodiver (Apr 5, 2016)

they dont appear in the F11

need more help


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Your car probably has a build date of end 2011, in which the car did came with start/stop but without the driveselect buttons (eco pro/comfort/sport etc.) in this case you cannot code start/stop memory.

But just to be sure, CAS > TC_MSA_MEMORY


----------



## Eodiver (Apr 5, 2016)

rogaa said:


> Your car probably has a build date of end 2011, in which the car did came with start/stop but without the driveselect buttons (eco pro/comfort/sport etc.) in this case you cannot code start/stop memory.
> 
> But just to be sure, CAS > TC_MSA_MEMORY


Hi , have checked and there is no TC_MSA_MEMORY

there is TC_MSA_SGR and TC_MSA_KSOPT

Is there any way of disconecting it forever, not just memorize last position?

Thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

- Auto Start-Stop OFF by default
CAS => 3000 => TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF => aktiv


----------



## Eodiver (Apr 5, 2016)

Originally Posted by grzegorz914 View Post 
Sorry was my bug, correct is:
TC_MSA_MEMORY ---- TC_RESERVED_BYTE3_BIT5
TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF ---- TC_RESERVED_BYTE3_BIT4

tested on F10 and working.



TokenMaster said:


> This is correct. The latest CAFDs have RESERVED_BYTES_BITXXX all over. This lead me to believe that prior to trimming CAFDs, BMW tried to use names that makes no sense and figured out that trimming will actually do much more. Fortunately, these CAFDs are easy to spot.
> 
> I've just finished rebuilding the database and filtered these "noise" entries and will be releasing an update soon.


what about this?? WE do have those files in the f11.

Any Idea??


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Eodiver said:


> Originally Posted by grzegorz914 View Post
> Sorry was my bug, correct is:
> TC_MSA_MEMORY ---- TC_RESERVED_BYTE3_BIT5
> TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF ---- TC_RESERVED_BYTE3_BIT4
> ...


use esys with Tokenmaster, you'll find the setting. my F11 -2015 has the setting TC_MSA_MEMORY


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

-CAS_
| CAS | 3000 TC | TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF | aktiv / Werte=01 | nicht_aktiv / Werte=00 | Turn Auto Start/Stop OFF by default


----------



## yushow5069 (Aug 8, 2012)

FA add "K word" OMSA (Without engine start-stop function). FA code CAS


----------

